# What's With All This Cold Weather?



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

The temperature is -12 with wind chill of -31 this morning here in central WY. Believe it or not, that's a warm up from yesterday morning's temp of -23 below zero. That's almost too cold to go camping!

What is the weather like in your neck of the woods?


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

We are near Corpus Christi TX and its only about 40f this morning.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Global warming.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Its gonna be close to 50 today with lows in the upper 20's tonight here in Houston. I will say that in 2 weeks I'm taking my family camping! Gotta love living in Southeast Texas!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

thefulminator said:


> Global warming.


----------



## HotRodMomma (Dec 21, 2010)

Florida feels more like Vermont these days


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I agree its Global Warming.


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

It's supposed to get down to 18 tonight and 40 tomorrow here in Kerrville, Texas elev 2000 ft. This is below normal and COLD for our area. Low teens is about the lowest we see in winters, and that's not often.


----------



## bobTHEbuilder (Jan 4, 2011)

danny285 said:


> I agree its Global Warming.


Are you serious


----------

